# Sailboat trolling



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I may be going Sunday night 10pm or Monday 05:30 to the Oriskany to bottom fish and then on to the edge to troll. Getting back....depends on how lucky we are at catching fish. Monday anywhere from 3-7p just depends on whether we leave Sun night or Monday morn. Boat is a 1981 Hunter 36 berthed at the Fish House. We go slow 6-8kts, so it works great for trolling. Must have lic, and gear. We probably will sail home depending on wind or direction. Boat has new rudder, shaft, complete bottom job, and new rigging. All the plumbing is out of boat so we use a pickle bucket lined with two bags if ya can't hang it over the side. We carry 120 qt cooler and the boat has a built in ice box with icemaker to hold lots of beer, water, and gatorade. Boat has a large v-berth and two setees to sleep/take a nap. We have a simple fish finder/depth meter with GPS. The plan is to head to the Oriskany to bottom fish and then on to the edge to troll. We have done this twice now and it works well...catching our limit of Kings, some bonita, and last time we got some dolphin. This time we are headed to the edge for Wahoo or any other HMS. Must bring your own drinks, beer, and food. We only burn 1 gal diesel per hour (30 gal tank). Cost towards bait, fuel, and ice would help say 20 bucks?
Tony


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

First post like this that I have seen on this forum.  Wish I could take advantage of the offer but I have prior commitments. I love sailboats and I think many will jump on this offer. What an opportunity for enjoying some great seviche. Hopefully, you'll make this generous offer again...soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I guess your out now and I wish I woulda seen this before now, next time shoot me a PM if you would like a guest.


----------

